# For beginners or when you have flyers target



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

For many years I would sight in new guns, bows, or crossbows with my dad. He always starts with a small target and so far away we can't see where we are shooting.

He is a fine shot, but we sure wasted a lot of ammo. Sure it is fun to shoot, but hitting is more fun. About 3 years ago I got us a couple of .45 acp carbines. BUT when we set up to line them in I took the lead. I bought some poster board and only 50 rnds. That stuff is costly! I measured 15 yards off and set up a table. Only took 16 rnds total to dial them because we could SEE what was happening.

So this week I am meeting two new shooters and here is my set up for them. I thought why not share this set up on SSF.

I hope this help someone dial in their shooting. And it is fun punching holes in cardboard.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those new shooters are getting a great boost!

That's a great plan! It only took me a couple of years to start dialing in with a similar set up.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

YUP. 16 yrds with a scope will put you close at 100. depending on cal. Don't know about these newer military "high rise type outfits."


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> YUP. 16 yrds with a scope will put you close at 100. depending on cal. Don't know about these newer military "high rise type outfits."


I don't know about them either. I prefer iron sights...and to be completely forthright I prefer shotguns or slingshots. Cheap ammo and very effective & versatile.

Also cheap ammo...very important to me.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > YUP. 16 yrds with a scope will put you close at 100. depending on cal. Don't know about these newer military "high rise type outfits."
> ...


Iron sights? my eyeballs gave up on them oh so many years ago. Reload...even then it's not cheap! I'm told that if it has wheels, breasts, or primer, it is going to cast you money.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, thanks for sharing brother figer. going to try this today, got three other, or maybe more, air rifles i'm going to shoot. got to get get ready for the CHAMPIONSHIP of THEM ALL with my kids.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One thing for sure 45 rounds are pricey!! Don’t shoot mine much anymore. But it’s still my favorite round.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> One thing for sure 45 rounds are pricey!! Don't shoot mine much anymore. But it's still my favorite round.


Me too! Sometimes short fat and slow is just whats needed!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > One thing for sure 45 rounds are pricey!! Don't shoot mine much anymore. But it's still my favorite round.
> ...


I'm short,fat and slow. I must be .45 cal.


----------

